# Can't find the right shoes



## JayDeep (Dec 31, 2016)

I love this watch but really can't seem to find the look I want with a strap combo. This recent change I made last night is the best so far I think. What do you think I should do for a strap on it? Do you like any that I've done so far, the black with red stitching or red with orange stitching?


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

I am all for leather straps in fact I am going through a phase of putting leather onto most of my watches but how about a curved edge bracelet ??


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

[IMG alt="Image result for red high heels" data-ratio="125.52"]https://www.nooshoes.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2016/06/js_IMG_7752.jpg[/IMG]

leathers great.


----------



## alxbly (Jul 14, 2017)

It's a relatively big watch so it will look better with a thicker strap. Try to get a 4mm thick horween tan leather strap, with a large buckle.

Like this:

https://www.watchgecko.com/italian-kaizen-leather-watch-strap-vintage.php

Or this:

https://www.watchgecko.com/kensington-handmade-italian-leather-strap.php


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

@JayDeep it looks good on the Rally style strap :1st-place-medal:


----------



## Shoughie0 (Jan 17, 2005)

A dark blue rally style strap with cream stitching might look good.


----------



## deano1956 (Jan 27, 2016)

see like the rally strap/perforated idea , but my thinking is working with the dial and second hand , so black with orange stich. or completely bonkers and go all tango

deano

[IMG alt="Image result for orange strap" data-ratio="100.00"]https://cdn.watchgecko.com/catalog/product/cache/159d9e5bb603927c30b4de821418d678/s/e/seiko-skx-on-bon-zd-300-orange-rubber-sq.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Jonesinamillion (Feb 21, 2016)

Think it would look the nuts on a nice SS Shark mesh?


----------



## JayDeep (Dec 31, 2016)

Jonesinamillion said:


> Think it would look the nuts on a nice SS Shark mesh?


 Nuts is right, as in certifiable! Lol

Nah, I just don't do mesh and the bracelet for this thing is hideous.

Actually this black rally strap is really growing on me a lot. I still think the seconds hand is red so the red stitching is a perfect blend. I think I'm happy with it as is for now.


----------



## Bonzodog (Aug 29, 2018)

With an eight inch wrist I go for thick custom made straps.Take a look at Martu leather,she has some great straps .


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

NATO with a contrasting stripe.


----------



## Boots (Sep 22, 2018)

WRENCH said:


> NATO with a contrasting stripe.


 ^^^^^^^^ This


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Boots said:


> ^^^^^^^^ *DEFINITELY NOT* this


 There you go, I've fixed that for you mate.

You're welcome.


----------



## Jet Jetski (Feb 10, 2019)

Boots said:


> ^^^^^^^^ This












or rubber ... with a Cyclops!


----------



## JayDeep (Dec 31, 2016)

Davey P said:


> There you go, I've fixed that for you mate.
> 
> You're welcome.


 Yup gotta agree with @Davey P, never ever nylon straps. Or even one piece straps. I've tried my damnedest to like them, but they just suck!

Unsightly and uncomfortable is the worst combination for anything in existence, ever.


----------



## Boots (Sep 22, 2018)

JayDeep said:


> never ever nylon straps


 We don't all like the same things :thumbsup:


----------



## Watchgrocer (Sep 3, 2018)

Jet Jetski said:


> or rubber ... with a Cyclops!


 This combo is nice. :thumbsup:


----------

